# Black fly bite or not?



## landaut (May 16, 2009)

Hello,

My Boston Terrier has a small red circle on her stomach. This is the 2nd time she has gotten this (the first time happened around 3 weeks ago). I did some internet research the first time it came around and I found that it is probably a black fly bite. It faded away in a few days and it did not irritate her at all(and still doesn't). I would like another opinion on this though. Thanks!

Edit: The circle is not raised or anything (which I believe is a ringworm thing) and when I touch it it doesn't feel any different. Also this picture was taken yesterday and as of today it is already less visible.


----------



## landaut (May 16, 2009)

No one has any information? Bump. Thanks.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont know if they are 100% black fly bites or not but all of my dogs have been getting tons of red spots that look similar...they start off small and then get bigger over the next 24-48 hours and then disappear.

I also googled it and determined them to be black fly bites...since they do not seem to bother my dogs I havent worried about it at all. And Im also atributing it to the black flies because right now we have more black flies then I have ever seen in my area!!!

My boyfriends one dog seems to be extra tasty because she will have 15-20 spots at once and my other dogs have 1-6 bites each. And all of the spots seem to be on the belly/back-end region!

Jenna


----------



## landaut (May 16, 2009)

Great! Thanks! I assume it is black fly bites as well, my Lab hasn't gotten any bites that I have seen, but she is much taller than my Boston.


----------



## sammyboy (May 10, 2009)

my dog has something like that on his tummy. was kind of a bullseye rash that went away after 2 days and now is a bump. does your dog have a bump there? i am still wondering what my dog has as well.


----------

